# Anyone tried this LED light - Dennerle Trocal LED



## Wizard_g (21 Apr 2016)

Hi All,

My current T8 lighting unit gave up and looking up for alternative lighting and and decided to go with LED lighting this time. I came across this Dennerle Trocal LED. 
Have anyone used this? what do all think of this this LED lighting?
I am looking to replace my two T8 bulbs with this LED. is that good idea?

This is what the website claims

*OPTIMISED ILLUMINATION AND COLOUR RENDERING:*
• Very good colour rendering (CRI: 85)
• Angle of radiation: 130° - for optimum illumination
• Optimum colour temperature for plants and fish (5,500 K)
• Spectrum for excellent plant growth
• With pleasant „shimmering effect“
 Output density: 5040 lm / m; 54 W / m
LED module efficiency: 120 lm / W
Efficiency of the lighting system: 95 lm / W

*OUTSTANDING OUTPUT VALUES:*
• Particularly high output density: 60 W/m or. 5,600 lm/m (board length)
• High energy efficiency: 120 lm / W (LED module)
• One Trocal LED replaces 2 T5 tubes

*QUALITY AND LONG SERVICE LIFE:*
• High-quality CREE LEDs for optimum performance
• Optimised thermal management thanks to CoolCeramics technology (Multi-Layer Ceramic Chip Carrier) for a long service life
• Average service life of LED module: 80,000 operating hours (LM 80)
• LED module in a high-quality aluminium housing
• With universal mount made of V4A stainless steel for all aquaria.


----------



## markk (21 Apr 2016)

Those specs look pretty good - but it's going to be a lot of light. I would check whether it is dimmable.

Regards, Mark


----------



## alto (21 Apr 2016)

You might contact them & request details on the LED's used, at least watt/LED & number; also showing the actual spectrum is much more useful than a general statement (this sale leaflet contains a lot of stated "facts" )

PAR at various distance (through water) is also rather useful information, especially if If tank is deeper, eg 45 - 60 cm

CRI of 85 is not actually "good", anything below 91 is quite noticeably different than "better" CRI spectra (whether you like it is a different matter  )

It would also be nice to see the actual LED array


----------



## Wizard_g (22 Apr 2016)

Thanks for all the inputs.. much appreciated. 

I don't think it is dimmable.. Sent a mail asking for more information...
 and this is what i found out in another review (aquacreation norway)

(This is not my photo btw... not sure if i can paste pictures from other sites review)
(Bottom is around 32 cm )


----------



## ian_m (22 Apr 2016)

With out being dimmable you are just asking for plant melting and algae trouble.


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2016)

There is some dimming option (as seen in the Dennerle video) but it's not clear how adjustable this is - it's discussed in terms of new tank starts up with lower light etc,


----------

